# Should I quit my stable job to work at Nordstrom in downtown Seattle?



## LonesomeTraveler (Nov 20, 2012)

I currently have a full-time job that is guaranteed 40 hours a week, with great benefits, perks (like a free public transit pass) a decent wage, and good coworkers. Requesting time off is fairly simple and often possible, which is also nice.

However, less tangibly, I'm not entirely happy at this place. I've been disappointed with management; the concensus is among employees that it's advisable to "stay off everyone's radar." Management has no open-door policy, they gossip with one another if they are met with an employee issue, etc. I don't look forward to going to work every day, and my daily hours are bad in that I typically don't get home until 2:30 am. I am just shy of my three-month probationary period, so while my job is currently not secure, it may well soon be. 

I was extended an offer of seasonal employment at Nordstrom (the flagship store). Hourly wage is a little less, no guarantee for full time hours, and no guarantee that I'll be hired after the"anniversary sale season. The benefits kick in after four months, if ever, and said benefits are not as good. The lack of security is also troubling. HOWEVER: I'm actually interested in men's clothing, and there's something to be said about being able to work at a well-known flagship store downtown in a major city. Sounds a little better than saying that I work at Whole Foods.

Management at a new job will almost certainly be better than my current employer, but I'm having a hard time determining if I should trade my stable, nearly-secure retail job for a seasonal spot in retail sales. I'm good at sales, and customer service comes natural to me, but there's no guarantee I'll be retained. If I quit my current job after three months, work at Nordie's for a month or two but am then let go after a summer sale, that makes me look like a job-hopper.

I'm stressing about this. I also need to find a new place to live--and move in--at the beginning of next month (July), so I've got a little bit much on my plate at the moment.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

There is an awful lot going on there and to be honest, I would not advise you to take life advice from the internet - even though most on this board will approach this matter seriously and thoughtfully.

That being said

How old are you?
Do you have any outside income (trust funds, parents helping you out, etc.)
Do you have any massive expenses (student loans, credit cards, etc.) that you wouldn't be able to pay if you switch
What is the growth potential at each job?
Are you married or in a serious relationship?
Do you have children?

You sound young, so I would say that the main benefit that you should really be concerned with is health insurance and the landscape there has changed quite a bit over the last year or so. So, while you may get BETTER insurance at one job over the other, you will have decent insurance no matter what route you take.

I know that it sounds like a silly thing, but pro and con lists do help in situations like this. And so does your gut. Some people need to follow the "normal" path and know what they want to do. I was not one of those people, but I can honestly say that each of the non-normal things that I did in my 20's are of a direct benefit to my professional life now.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Many of us have a passion for our wardrobes, but very, very few of us made or make our living at it and of those who do, the living (standard) achieved, may not be what it might have been, had other vocations been pursued! Stick with your stable employment and for gawd's sake, quit stressing...life is too short!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Being laid off won't make you look like a job hopper.

Realistically, though, keep your current job. Retail blows and as the new guy coming in just before the summer sale, you will have a target on your back when the sales floor goes on the chopping block. It also sounds like you understand many of the downsides of making the switch but that you are swayed by the perceived prestige of working at Norstrom. Don't be fooled, there is very, very little prestige attached to any retail - you're still hawking ties and skinny-fit black suits just like the guy down the block at Macy's. Working at Nordstrom might sound nice, but it is not going to be the awesome fashion immersion experience it sounds like you're expecting. I have two friends who worked summers there in college and hated it - it was extremely cliquey, political in terms of getting raises and getting shifts, and had a very hearty helping of backstabbing. Of course, that could be the management of that particular store, but retail culture breeds generally all of those things no matter where you go. 

If you work at WF now and don't like it, switch to Trader Joe's - they have a very clear and defined track to management for hungry employees with a go-get-em attitude and the benefits are on par with WF.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

As is so often the case, Shaver's favorite band has an answer to your question:

Maybe you collect or maybe you pay
Still got to work that eight hour day
Whether you like that job or not
You'd better keep it on ice while you're lining up your long shot


Keep your day job
Don't give it away
Keep your day job, whatever they say
Keep your day job 'till your night job pays.

Steady boys starting that eight day hour
Never underrate that paycheck power
By now you know that the face on your dollar
Got a thumb on its nose and a hand on your collar

Keep your day job
Don't give it away
Keep your day job, whatever they say
Keep your day job 'till your night job pays.

Daddy may drive a V-8 'vette
Mama may bathe in champagne yet
God bless the child that's got his own stash
Nine to five and a place to crash

Sunday comes forget about work,
Ring that bell for whatever it's worth.
If you ask me like I know you won't
I'll tell you what to do what I know that you won't.

Keep your day job
Don't give it away
Keep your day job, whatever they say
Keep your day job 'till your night job pays.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

GRRRR!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

LonesomeTraveler said:


> However, less tangibly, I'm not entirely happy at this place. I've been disappointed with management; the concensus is among employees that it's advisable to "stay off everyone's radar." Management has no open-door policy, they gossip with one another if they are met with an employee issue, etc.


That's at a store founded by Hippies. Imagine what IBM or Exxon are like!!

As you gain more workplace experience you won't care any more.


----------



## LonesomeTraveler (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm 27, so part of me doesn't want to trade one retail job for another--I'd easily quit a stable, non-professional job if it meant being able to use my brain and the skills I went to college to hone. I think I'll grit my teeth and stay at my current job until things calm down, and I'll continue looking for work that is unequivocally more satisfying than what I have now.

Thanks for the replies so far, and if anyone else has a thought please share.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

LonesomeTraveler said:


> I'm 27, so part of me doesn't want to trade one retail job for another--I'd easily quit a stable, non-professional job if it meant being able to use my brain and the skills I went to college to hone. I think I'll grit my teeth and stay at my current job until things calm down, and I'll continue looking for work that is unequivocally more satisfying than what I have now.
> 
> Thanks for the replies so far, and if anyone else has a thought please share.


Sometimes the grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Stay in your current job. You're probably lucky to have it given how high unemployment is.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

An acquaintance of mine worked at Nordstrom in mens furnishings not long after the store opened in Dallas. While perhaps not a true barometer now 20+ years on, the fact was, and may still be, guys bought 1000's of dollars en spree, and a high percentage would inevitably return most of it. Not sure, but I remember him saying he had to forfeit commission on those. Does Nordstrom pay commissions? Anyway, it was the reason he couldn't make a go of it, as well dressed as he was and as well, proficient in style. He wasn't willing to go make the big money in the women's shoes dept. He stocked shelves at Wal-mart for a while afterward. So.."A bird in the hand..." As they say. There is much to be said for "stability".


Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Monocle said:


> An acquaintance of mine worked at Nordstrom in mens furnishings not long after the store opened in Dallas. While perhaps not a true barometer now 20+ years on, the fact was, and may still be, guys bought 1000's of dollars en spree, and a high percentage would inevitably return most of it. Not sure, but I remember him saying he had to forfeit commission on those. Does Nordstrom pay commissions? Anyway, it was the reason he couldn't make a go of it, as well dressed as he was and as well, proficient in style. He wasn't willing to go make the big money in the women's shoes dept. He stocked shelves at Wal-mart for a while afterward. So.."A bird in the hand..." As they say. There is much to be said for "stability".
> 
> Sent from the ionosphere.


This hasn't changed...at least according to a sales rep at the Stanford location.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Monocle said:


> .....*He wasn't willing to go make the big money in the women's shoes dept.* He stocked shelves at Wal-mart for a while afterward. So.."A bird in the hand..." As they say. There is much to be said for "stability".
> 
> Sent from the ionosphere.


I have to imagine that would be far worse than the men's dept. Everyone here has witnessed how women will have 10-15 pairs of shoes brought out, try them on, walk around and then walk away without a single purchase. Heck, some of these ladies make an event out of it. They will go out as a group, have lunch and then try on shoes!

Not try them on in order to make a purchase, but try them on for the sake of trying them on. Especially the high end shoes. They'll sit around, giggle, compliment one another and then walk away. It's like a bunch of guys going to the Ferrari dealership in order to take turns test driving one.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am in a similar situation to yours but I think I've made my decision. I'm a trader for a small brokerage firm and while I like the work it's getting old and there is no path for advancement at all. My wife and I are considering a move to Denver and I have been looking at a variety of jobs. One I applied for was an Outfitter position with Trumaker(they do customer shirts, business sort of like Avon). While I love clothes and think I could make a go of it I would have no contacts there and I think it would be extremely difficult making enough money to survive. My wife has a good job but we have some pretty serious student loan debt as well as 2 cars. I don't think a 100% commission job would be a good move for me, just like a very part time temporary retail job doesn't sound like a great idea for you. Retail is retail no matter where it's done and I've done it and don't really want to do it again. They use you up and spit you out as fast as possible. Maybe store management would be a bit better but that's a long way off. I say stick with your stable job until something truly better comes up.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

What tasks did your stable job include? Grooming the horses, water & feed for the horses, mucking out, clenaing the leather and brasses. Anything else?


----------

